# alcohol wash doubt



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

Why do you prefer alcohol wash and do not use water mixed with dishwashing detergent to carry out varroa rate monitoring tests on adult bees?


----------



## Virgil (Jan 14, 2018)

Alcohol kills the mites and bees quickly, doesn't foam and it easily reusable. 

I've never used anything else, I wonder if dishwashing detergent would foam too much?


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Eduardo, some beekeepers use winter windshield wash for mite checks as it contains alcohol and also a detergent.
Johno


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

The alcohol dislodges the mites


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

>>I wonder if dishwashing detergent would foam too much?>> 

Yes It makes foam by shaking the bottle. If you do it in the apiary delays the operation, if you do the count at home does not bring great inconvenience, by my experience.

>>some beekeepers use winter windshield wash for mite checks as it contains alcohol and also a detergent.>>

I use this once and it makes less foam than the dishwashing detergent.

>>The alcohol dislodges the mites>>

Yes I know. So does the dishwasher detergent.


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

I use windshield wash.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

How do you count mites in a dishwash soap foam ? 
Spend the money
Use alcohol. You can reuse it through the day


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Are we talking about hand dishwashing soap like Dawn, which will foam a lot, or the material one uses in a dishwashing machine which cannot foam very much?
Bill


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

>>How do you count mites in a dishwash soap foam ?>>

I put the question by curiosity only. I stopped counting. 
The method I'm using has been very reliable. This year and so far I have 0% of mortality by varroa.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Eduardo Gomes said:


> ...I stopped counting.
> The method I'm using has been very reliable...


Please share your method... ? I would be interested in hearing.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

RayMarler said:


> Please share your method... ? I would be interested in hearing.


...dish soap...  lol


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

If you use vodka, you can drink what you don't use. Win-win!


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

RayMarler said:


> Please share your method... ? I would be interested in hearing.


Ray my method:
a) know the bees population dynamics;
b) know the population dynamics of varroas that is a function of the bees population dynamics ;
c) identify the timings where the rate of varroa infestation reaches the maximum acceptable thresholds;
d) identify the most suitable acaricide to treat at these timings considering the internal conditions of the colony and environmental conditions ;
e) know the characteristics of the chosen acaricide and apply it properly;
d) evaluate the effectiveness of the treatment through a reliable, enforceable and comfortable way.

The concrete aspects that operationalize these guidelines have been varying and I believe they will continue to vary. I'm never completely satisfied with what I do. On the other hand I continue to search and learn.

I am honored by your question and it reveals that you do not confuse the quality of my intervention as a beekeeper with the lack of quality of my English.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank you Eduardo for sharing with me and us all your system of managing varroa mites. It seems sound to me. 

I am still struggling to find a good way of managing varroa mites for myself here. I understand the breeding and population dynamics of varroa mites and honey bees, I just have a hard time finding a treatment to use. I fight against the cost of treating, or the time involved for the cheaper alternatives. I'm still searching for a way for me to follow, and appreciate your input very much.


----------

